
All faiths uniting for Good Friday fast and prayer - swsieber
https://www.ksl.com/article/46740224/all-faiths-uniting-for-good-friday-fast-and-prayer
======
swsieber
I'm guessing if you are religious you probably have heard about this. If not,
I invite you to join in fasting and prayer today.

~~~
zeristor
The praying for the non-religious?

How does that work?

------
nanna
The link is returning a 403 Forbidden error.

~~~
samizdis
Maybe it works for only the chosen ;-)

